# reformed seminaries in Asia



## Ajay (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
someone please provide the list of reformed seminaries in Asia,


----------



## Jake (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't know if a comprehensive list exists. A good start is here, which is of Evangelical seminaries in Asia. It includes many Reformed and Presbyterian seminaries at least in name. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_evangelical_seminaries_and_theological_colleges#Asia

There seem to be some smaller ones missing. For example, I know about Kobe Theological Hall in Japan (RPCNA): http://rpjapan.org/English/KTH/


----------



## JingWei (Oct 5, 2015)

There is the China Reformed Seminary in Taipei, Taiwan. I am friends with the staff there, and I warmly recommend it. Vern Poythress was there over the summer to give an intensive course and public lectures. http://www.crts.edu

In Taipei, there is also the China Evangelical Seminary, with a few Reformed teachers there, most notably Alex Shaokai Tseng. It is broadly evangelical, so the students there are a mixed bag. http://www.ces.org.tw

Finally, there is the Reformed Seminary in Indonesia, under Stephen Tong's influence. http://www.sttrii.ac.id/eng/about_us/40.html

Let us know what you mean by Asia, because Asia includes many different countries with many different languages and cultures. The seminaries I listed are more along the Chinese-side of things. If you're looking for Korean seminaries, I would have to ask someone else on this forum to fill you in on those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Rosana (Oct 5, 2015)

In the Philippines there is no reformed seminary. But currently we have one Ghanaian Pastor who was under PCA, teaching some students using MINTS (Miami International Theological Seminary) Course. The study center is being oversee by Rev. Allan Van der Pol.


----------



## Ajay (Oct 6, 2015)

JingWei said:


> There is the China Reformed Seminary in Taipei, Taiwan. I am friends with the staff there, and I warmly recommend it. Vern Poythress was there over the summer to give an intensive course and public lectures. http://www.crts.edu
> 
> In Taipei, there is also the China Evangelical Seminary, with a few Reformed teachers there, most notably Alex Shaokai Tseng. It is broadly evangelical, so the students there are a mixed bag. http://www.ces.org.tw
> 
> ...



I am looking seminaries in India and in Singapore


----------



## yeutter (Oct 6, 2015)

A Presbyterian Seminary in Northern India.

www.ptsindia.com


----------



## yeutter (Oct 7, 2015)

Permit me to offer one other suggestion. The Asia Biblical Theological Seminary is located in San Sai, Thailand. They are fundamentalist not reformed, but, from what I have been told, the faculty is not hostile to the doctrines of grace. They also have seminars in India.
www.cornerstone.edu/asia-biblical-theological-seminary/about-abts/


----------



## Ajay (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi 

Thomas, Thanks for the information, I am unable to browse the location of my country in the above website


----------

